# Bikini Open ( Singapore ) Official portraits



## JerichoPhotography (Nov 8, 2009)

More photos at www.jeriphoto.com/blog . Please C n C. Will upload more asap.


----------



## Kegger (Nov 8, 2009)

Great set, good lighting, good focus, and amazing models.

But check #3, her index finger knuckle is moved back about an inch. Don't think that's normal.


----------



## JerichoPhotography (Nov 8, 2009)

Kegger said:


> Great set, good lighting, good focus, and amazing models.
> 
> But check #3, her index finger knuckle is moved back about an inch. Don't think that's normal.


Fixed but upload size is weird.... on my site thou.


----------



## JerichoPhotography (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## AnotherNewGuy (Jan 5, 2010)

Love the pictures.  I am a dude, how could I not?  

They all appear soft to me though.  Maybe I am just tired from being up all night and seeing blurry.


----------



## JerichoPhotography (Jan 5, 2010)

Ha ha. It was intended to be soft. Just a personal style I guess.


----------



## jennyjen (Jan 6, 2010)

not bad. Could use a little work with the girls.


----------



## JerichoPhotography (Jan 7, 2010)

jennyjen said:


> not bad. Could use a little work with the girls.


Agreed... first time shooting gals in bikinis...so was feeling super akward thru out.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jan 7, 2010)

All i can say is i love Asian chicks


----------



## JerichoPhotography (Jan 7, 2010)

Dcrymes84 said:


> All i can say is i love Asian chicks


Yeah! Asian chicks Rox !:thumbup:


----------



## ocular (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't like the blur and the sharpening of the eyes. #5 reminds me of a vampire eee! I do like #6


----------



## Big (Jan 7, 2010)

We need more threads like this! :lmao:


----------



## JerichoPhotography (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## [Dillz] (Jan 15, 2010)

Lay off the blur intensity on the skin. It will help. Also sharpen it.


----------



## JerichoPhotography (Mar 18, 2010)

The blur was intended but I do see ur point as well... will take note in future.....
Gonna re up e pics on my web soon due to popular demand......


----------

